
Demo self driving cars working through the blockchain (Open Source) - nathikazad
http://moovlab.online
======
nathikazad
Hello all, I've been working on an open source project to demonstrate how self
driving cars may work with the blockchain to deliver a decentralized ride
hailing experience. No middle man means no extra commission fees. This is part
of a larger concerted effort to decentralize ride hailing services like Uber
and simultaneously make self driving car technology free and open to all
people. If you are curious you can find more at moovnow.org

